# Former Ontario air ambulance chief accused of charging taxpayers for ski trips



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2013)

Article Link

The former head of Ontario’s air ambulance service is making headlines again over spending irregularities and questionable expenses he charged to ORNGE during his tenure.

The Toronto Star reports that Ontario's health-care system paid for ex-ORNGE head Chris Mazza to go on two ski trips in 2010.

The vacations reportedly cost the taxpayer a total of $15,000, which included air fare, lift tickets, and hotel. Frankly, it sounds like this whole mess could have been avoided if he just checked Groupon first.

The Star report points out that Mazza was attending "continuing medical education" conferences and arrived at one in Whistler, B.C., five days before the conference began and left one day after.

His expenses suggest Mazza took that time to hit the slopes on the taxpayers’ dime.

More at link

Well, at least now I know how my Health Care "Premium" was being spent.....   :


----------

